# Hawaii Reviews for January 2009



## billhall (Jan 1, 2009)

Reviews for January 2009


----------



## billhall (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 12/24/2008*

*New Review*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 6, 2009)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 12/16/08*

*New Review - recently opened NEW RESORT *


Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings' Land Resort 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 11, 2009)

*Vacation Internationale Royal Kuhio, Oahu, 12/06/2008*

*New Review *


Vacation Internationale Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 11, 2009)

*Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 12/27/08*

*New Review - recently opened NEW RESORT *


Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 13, 2009)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy(Shell), Kauai, 11/08/2008*

*New Review *


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:   John Fornal​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 15, 2009)

*Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach, Oahu, 12/2/2008*

*New Review *


Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach 
Reviewer:   Peggy DuPont​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 15, 2009)

*Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 12/28/2008*

*New Review *


Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Phil Emerson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2009)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 1/10/2009*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   Jeff Burdick​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 3/17/2007*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   Kimberly Cherrix​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 22, 2009)

*Waikiki Beach Walk (Wyndham), Oahu, 01/03/2008*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   William S Angell​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2009)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 1/04/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Michael & Robyn Kaplan​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jan 24, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 8/03/08*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Christine & John Shaw​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 29, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 1/04/09*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   Phil Emerson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 29, 2009)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 1/10/09*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Phil Emerson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 29, 2009)

*WorldMark Kihei, Maui, 1/18/09*

*New Review *


WorldMark Kihei 
Reviewer:   Jocelyn Richardt​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 29, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 01/18/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Susan Bevell​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 30, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 1/28/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Hoyt Connell​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

